# Tristan Michel:Bloodline of Passion (Gangsters & Flappers & Power, Oh my!



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am pleased to announce that Tristan Michel is now live on Amazon.com and ready for purchase. *It is book 3 in The Gastien Series (dramatic historical fiction/family saga for adults)*. 









Here is the description:

From the bustling streets of New York City to the smoky speakeasies of Roaring Twenties Chicago, Tristan finds huge financial success. Along with respect, tradition, and family, he promises himself that this will be enough. Having achieved peace by forgiving his father his debauchery, he's certain that there is nothing that could induce him to follow in his father's lascivious footsteps.

Like father, like son will never apply to Tristan.

Then the urgent whisper that has been telling him there should be more than what he is experiencing with his wife becomes a full blown roar. With a very proper wife that refuses to loosen up, Tristan learns that the passion of the father is very much the passion of the son. To deny it may be impossible, but to embrace it could cost him everything. Book 3 of The Gastien Series.

Buy link: http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337100787&sr=8-4

**********************************************************************************
Join the Gastien fanpage at www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp to keep informed about future releases in this series and interact with Gastien.

I welcome your thoughts regarding the characters and the series on that page.

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Caddy -------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

What happens when a very conventional man lets go of all convention? All hell breaks loose.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

For more information on this book and other books in The Gastien Series, please join the fanpage:

www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp

Thank you.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

A very avid fan of The Gastien Series left this on Amazon:

THE SERIES JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER...FOLLOWING GASTIENS SON..AND NOW HIS GRANDSON...CANT WAIT FOR BOOK 4....NEED MY GASTIEN SERIES FIX...YOU CAN NOT PUT THESE BOOKS DOWN ONCE YOU START READING THEM!!! -LOVER

I appreciate him or her taking time to leave their feelings.  When you read the book I hope you do the same!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

If you like stories that take place during the Roaring 20's, this book fits the bill.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone just mentioned Tristen Michel on a facebook page as their favorite book this year!  That was so cool.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Part of the latest review from a book reviwer/blogger:



> I literally had tears rolling down my cheeks with certain parts of this story. I actually laughed so hard my husband looked at me like I was crazy at others. When I called the first book an "emotional roller coaster" I wasn't exaggerating and books 2 and 3 have most definitely followed suit.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

From an Amazon review:

"...it is breath taking. They was so many twists and surprises in it, it takes you on a ride and doesn't stop until the last page. I loved all three books and can't wait for the next one." -Crystal Trent Dotson (Book blogger)

Full review page: http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/product-reviews/B00839JVAU/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_5?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addFiveStar&showViewpoints=0


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Excerpt from "Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion":

                                                                                       ***

                                                                                       Billie



    The jazz band was evoking a melody that was delicious and dirty when he saw her for the first time. The sinuous sounds of the horns wrapped like thick smoke around the pulsing drumbeats, bringing a sultry sensuality to the air. 
Billie Weston had sauntered into the Green Mill Jazz Club, where she stood at the entrance with three other young women; women made invisible by the sheer sexual force that emanated from Billie. 
She had hair spun from sunlight, but lighter and worn in the Gatsby style. Her wide curls were cut at chin length, fuller at the bottom. Bangs fell sideways over her forehead in an airy wave. Slanted, catlike aquamarine eyes, fringed in obscenely long lashes, told men without a doubt that she knew exactly what her worth was. It was possible to have her, but the price would be high. 
    Billie had the luxury of picking and choosing. When she chose, she made sure he ate out of her hand before offering him what he so desperately lived for: the chance to slide between her thighs and lose himself in the sheer pleasure of a woman who loves sex and wasn’t afraid to show it. 
    Not many had gone there. Those who did ended up wanting to own her. They were wrecked for months once she tired of them. Billie Weston would not be put out of circulation like some precious treasure stored in a curio cabinet. That would mean an end to having fun. And fun was everything to Billie. Watching a man beg made up a large part of it.
Her insolent mouth was lushly painted red. The salacious lower lip was full without being large, the top lip curved daintily. She was not tall. In fact, she was about 5’ 3” in heels. Billie loved wearing heels, and short flapper dresses even better. Tonight she had on a cherry red dress full of glitter and shimmer. It was short, much shorter than above the knee. Low cut, it was held on her shoulders by straps so thin they threatened to snap if she breathed. The tassel-like decorations along the hem held male eyes to her thighs like a magnet. 
    And, oh! What creamy, firm thighs they were. Men could almost feel those thighs wrapped around their back. It was hard to look away from those thighs, assuming you ever broke your gaze from her eyes and mouth. Stockings rolled down flapper style, she held a cigarette in a long, thin holder. Billie wore no jewelry. With that dress any jewelry would have been overkill. 
    She didn’t work, even though she was single. Billie had been the romantic interest of one of the wealthiest elderly men in Chicago. She had led him around like a poodle on a leash, sniffing at her crotch, and hoping for a chance to hump her leg. He courted her with jewelry, clothing, and finally a penthouse apartment paid in full. More importantly, it was in her name. 
    After signing the papers, they went out to celebrate at Room 21. The poor man died of a heart attack right on the dance floor, without ever sampling the sweetness of being inside of Billie. It seemed he had danced one too many jitterbugs. It was too bad; very sad. Always a gentleman, he had set Billie up for life. 
    One would think a woman like that would have a hard, knowing look. Billie was blessed with a face that would always be glamorous without looking hard. Men had been after her once again, ever since the ill fated benefactor had died. For months she had turned them all down. Oh, she would dance with them; but never more than one dance an evening.       She would accept drinks, but never bless them with any more than a thank you. 
    Billie Weston was not easy. If men wanted to play, they had to pay, and pay dearly. They just wouldn’t realize it until it was too late.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review on Goodreads: A very enjoyable book, one filled with history, love, romance, and the belief that things can happen when you believe in yourself. You will have tears of joy as well as tears of sadness as you read this. It was hard to put down and I highly recommend this book. Reading the other books in the series helps to understand the family dynamics, but you could read and enjoy it all on its own. Don't miss this opportunity to read a great book. 
link: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/332234799


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

http://networkedblogs.com/Jezlh

Review: Rating: 5 Stars

In Tristan Michael: Bloodline of Passion, we pick up sometime after the end of book two. Here we find Tristan has grown up to be a successful adult with a wife and a family. He has forgiven his father for his lifestyle but still is certain that nothing could ever make him act like him. That is until he starts feeling the urgent whisper that has been telling him that there should be more to his marriage in the bedroom department. I found myself grinning evilly and thinking to myself finally Tristan is going to get what he deserves. Vengeful much? Yes but if you've read my review of book two, you will remember how upset I was about Tristan's actions at the end. YES it stayed with me for that long, which should tell you a lot about the deep emotional connection that Caddy Rowland forges between the readers and her characters.

Things are dark for Tristan when his very proper wife refuses to loosen up but they get even darker when tragedy strikes. Even my heart melted for Tristan and his plight and I found myself falling in love with his character all over again. Not as much as Gastien, but I found it in my own heart to forgive him and I even shed tears at the end. It takes a powerful writer to make a reader absolutely loathe a character for months, but it takes a master to make them fall in love again. This book can be read as a stand-alone but I strongly encourage you to read the other books to get the full effect. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"...The Gastien series is becoming a great historical epic, following the twisted fortunes of a family that seems torn between the desires of different generations...The third book in Caddy Rowland's Gastien series sees the narrative shift a little and find a new focus. The backdrop of America is well developed and gives great colour to the story, while Tristan effortlessly carries the narrative as a genuinely fascinating and complex protagonist." - Chris Algernon, IndieBookspot.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This is a fascinating story about human nature and living with the decisions of our past. The unexpected twists and turns kept me turning pages. Caddy sure knows how to spin a tale to keep me interested. Having read her first two novels in this series, I was anxious to follow the family saga. Now, I'm looking forward to the next book!

Amazon Review: http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/product-reviews/B00839JVAU/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R26IMRS6NGKATY


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review on Amazon: "the books just keep on getting better, you can't put them down,I'm anxiously waiting for the last book of the series
the 1st two are very very sexual,definitly for a mature reader
the story line begins in the late 1800 and continues to the 1940's..the history depicting the growth in Womens rts is spell bounding...A must read series"
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1RWOUGM6X1C04/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00839JVAU&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am proud to announce that Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion has been nominated for the eFestival of Words Best of the Independent Ebook Awards! They are now in the process of narrowing it down to seven to be voted on! With 13 in there, I have an almost 50% change of making the cut, but the competition is all worthy, that is for sure. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed.

*Best Historical Fiction
*
A Pledge of Silence by Flora J. Solomon

*Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion by Caddy Rowland*

The Sekhmet Bed by L.M. Ironside

At Road's End by Zoe Saadia

Spirit of Lost Angels by Liza Perrat

Tributary by Barbara K. Richardson

Children of Time by Sarah Woodbury

Anni's Attic by Anne Loader McGee

A Storm Hits Valparaiso by David Gaughran

The Beautiful American by Marilyn Holdsworth

Milligan and the Samurai Rebels by Simon Alexander Collier

Chicago's Headmistress by Loretta Giacoletto

Fragments by Monique Martin


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I highly recommend this series as a whole. Gastien's life story will pull readers in and you'll want to continue reading. I've become very attached to Gastien and look forward to his daughter's story. I'm hoping his legacy will end happier than it began.


 -Becky Weaver, Bookies.

Review:http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/product-reviews/B00839JVAU/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R418C9J2U6XBS


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am excited to announce that Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion is a finalist in the eFestival of Words Best of the Indies awards. It is up for Best Historical Fiction.

If you enjoyed Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion I would love to have your vote!

The complete list of finalists, and all voting polls, can be found in the
Awards Hall.
http://www.efestivalofwords.com/awards-hall-f29.html

You will need to sign up (which is free and quick). After that:

Go to the Awards Hall and each poll is clearly noted with the subject "Vote
Here for 2013 [category name]". Just go to the thread and vote in the poll.
You can only vote in each poll once. Once you have voted, you should be
able to see the current standings.

Thank you!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"throughly enjoyed this book. To me it was not as intense as the first two books about Gastien's life; but Tristan's life itself was not as intense. That doesn't mean the book was not as good it was - usually by the time you get to the 3rd book of a series the book is getting predictable and the story watered down and drawn out. But not in this series. Each book has its own story that is very well written with charachers that are very real. I'm on to the next book. This is the first books that I have read by this author - if there are any more out there I'll certainly read them as well."

Amazon Review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2P3NXRREF79GA/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00839JVAU&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

If  you like American History of the early 20th century you will enjoy this book!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Some of Tristan's story takes place in Chicago and many historic events and places are mentioned. If you enjoy HF about either New York City of Chicago, this book should appeal to you.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This review was left on book 5 of the series, but pertains to all of it: One of the best book series I've ever read. I couldn't put them down or wait for the next boks in the series.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MH56UXGKFTMY/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00CCG9ETS&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

A fun, quirky post: [URL=http://www.cabingoddess]http://www.cabingoddess.com/blog/2013/01/04/green-fairies-gay-paris-some-fourth-wall-friday-fun-with-caddy-rowland/[/url]


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Captivating series. I was shocked by the ending and look forward to reading the next. Let yourself become addicted too.


That's the whole review, but here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/review/R45284B9AIUTF/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00839JVAU&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"The book leaves us spellbound, breathless and yearning for the next page."

Review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R42N092XM4QPC/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00839JVAU&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "The book leaves us spellbound, breathless and yearning for the next page...Well written and highly praised. Well done Caddy Rowland"

Linke to Amazon where review is: http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien-ebook/product-reviews/B00839JVAU/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon Review: "Tristan Michel's story is ever as delightful as his father, Gastien. Caddy Rowland once again throws us into the world of color and love. Love of art and that of humanity shines through once again. The book leaves us spellbound, breathless and yearning for the next page. Gastien went far, so his bloodline must go even further. Well written and highly praised. Well done Caddy Rowland."

Link (but the above is full review):http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1394801937&sr=8-5&keywords=Gastien


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Author interview: http://www.coffeetimeromance.com/Interviews/2014/CaddyRowland.html#.UzM6BPldXIW


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping

_reminder -- one word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review from B&N: 5 star Fantastic
"Best book I've read in a long time. Made me laugh and cry. Ended up buying book 2, 3 and 4."

Link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/Tristan-Michel%2FCaddy-Rowland/1111430299?csrfToken=8vfaJNhZxadJkg4CV8u23s4MGzv9plSn&sort=3#reviews


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

5 star review: loved all five books still fresh in my mind long after reading them


----------

